# Sleep Apnea



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Is weight a major contributor to sleep apnea? Will weight loss 'cure' it? I told DB if he lost weight, he wouldn't have to wear mask. Now, he's mad at me.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

For my brother it was. I have gained weight and I am having more problems breathing with a thinker neck. Being at a normal weight is always better. now if I could only get myself to do what I know needs to be done. That is second on the list for new years resolution.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

okiemom Try to look at situation, as your health is at stake. Thinking this may be the first of health problems.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Thank I'll take all the encouragement I can get. :happy2:I also have horrid allergies and nasal polyps issues that makes breathing hard. if weight is not a factor a ENT may help. Hard to breath as a semi mouth breather. I don't snore so I have never tested for apnea.

I start allergy shots again and hope they will help as I am allergic to everything in the air. 

Hope you brother gets some relief. A cpap made a world of difference for my brother. He stopped using one when he lost a lot of weight. It is hard to talk to others about weight even if it is plain to see in a mirror.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I know of at least a half dozen people who lost enough weight that they no longer need the CPAP mask, but that's not true of everyone. One friend still has sleep apnea even though he had cancer and lost quite a bit of weight a while ago.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

My FiL has the mask, and isn't overweight nor has he ever been, so while it might cure it, it also might not.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

My wife has it, if she sleeps on her side she is alright but on her back it is a problem.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Remember there are different kinds of sleep apnea. The one people think of the most is obstructive sleep apnea, and weight may play a role there. The other one is central sleep apnea, and that originates in the brain.

When I had my sleep study 8 or 9 years ago I asked the technician if it were weight related, and they replied that not always, that there were thin people who also had it.

My pulmonary doctor says that it's very common, more so than people think. He said that 60-70% of post menopausal women have sleep apnea to one degree or another.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

I have a dear friend, we go fishing together and camp out and such. He is perfect as far as height/weight and works out every day, but my gosh, he would stop breathing for minutes on end, and the snoring was out of this world. He got a Cpap and his life is so much better, their are many types of disorders like this, while weight can effect if, that is not always so.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

It depends on the type of apnea. Some are weight related and have inlaws that are in that situation. My brother in law lost a lot of weight and did not need his cpap machine. Some are caused by large tonsils/uvula that block the throat. My family has cases of central sleep apnea and they are skinny and no were near overweight. The only way to find out is if it is obstructive apnea and not caused by tonsils/uvula blocking the throat is to lose weight.


----------



## MaxBlast (Dec 17, 2012)

okiemom said:


> Thank I'll take all the encouragement I can get. :happy2:I also have horrid allergies and nasal polyps issues that makes breathing hard. if weight is not a factor a ENT may help. Hard to breath as a semi mouth breather. I don't snore so I have never tested for apnea.
> 
> I start allergy shots again and hope they will help as I am allergic to everything in the air.
> 
> Hope you brother gets some relief. A cpap made a world of difference for my brother. He stopped using one when he lost a lot of weight. It is hard to talk to others about weight even if it is plain to see in a mirror.


I had severe hives for 8 years and the MDs never figured it out.. Then I came across Low Dose Naltrexone (LDN) on youtube by mistake.. 5 years ago. It stopped the severe hives and I have had no colds either since then.. cost $1/day.. no side effects .. increases the immunity 300%.. a compound pharmacist is required.. and a MD script.. the largest provider is Skip's Pharmacy in Boca Raton, FL. Get a 180 pill script for 4.5 mg... and it will cost you about $0.89/day.. he is the expert.. and has info package he will send you on request. 

Use 14% Gallium Nitrate from galliumnitrate.com in a nasal pot with seasalt.. best thing to kill bacteria in the sinus and breath better..


----------

